# lm_sensors - no sensors detected

## xtx

i followed this guide: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lm_sensors#Kernel to install lm_sensors.

ran senors_detect, answered YES for everything, and got

```
Sorry, no sensors were detected.

Either your system has no sensors, or they are not supported, or

they are connected to an I2C or SMBus adapter that is not

supported. If you find out what chips are on your board, check

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for driver status.
```

i have an intel i7 processor and a z68 gigabyte mobo

----------

## xtx

and the sensors do work, i can see the temp in my bios and even when i boot the stresslinux live cd (which uses lm_sensors)

----------

## xtx

should i use my invisibility to fight crime... or for evil?

----------

## Logicien

Be sure to have the it87 module activate in your kernel configuration and compile. Check the page Devices and try

```
modprobe -r it87

modprobe it87 force_id=0x8721
```

Run the sensors-detect and sensors commands again.

----------

## xtx

that did not work. at one point i enabled literally everything in hardware monitoring and hardware bus support. that did not work either. it must be something else in the kernel or else a package or driver i'm missing

----------

## xtx

so... nobody else eh?

----------

## EasterParade

What mainboard and which processor do you have?

Did you run sensors-detect as root? (guess you did)

Which version of lm_sensors and output of emerge --info

would be fine too.

----------

## xtx

gigabyte z68x-ud3h-b3

i7 2600k

yes i ran it as root

lm_sensors 3.2.0

```
sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600K_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 13 Jan 2012 18:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.cs.uni.edu/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync29.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## EasterParade

It may be possible that you will have to content yourself with 

the temp sensor for your i7.

Anyone please correct me if I am wrong but it is possible that

the kernel does not provide you with the drivers necessary for

this board yet.   :Question: 

----------

## xtx

as i said, the stresslinux live cd uses lm_sensors and it worked.

----------

## EasterParade

My apologies...

Does sensors-detect tell you anything about missing kernel features/

drivers , i2c-core or any specific sensor driver for your mainboard?

----------

## Jaglover

I stresslinux can do it why don't you look how it does it?

----------

## xtx

here are my results right now. i do not have everything enabled in the kernel that i once had. 

i will go back and enable everything, recompile, and post the results of that in case it is different at all

```
# sensors-detect revision 5861 (2010-09-21 17:21:05 +0200)

# System: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z68X-UD3H-B3

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): YES

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No

Intel Atom thermal sensor...                                No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): YES

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0x8728

    (logical device 4 has address 0x290, could be sensors)

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): YES

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): YES

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel Cougar Point (PCH)

Module i2c-i801 loaded successfully.

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Client found at address 0x4e

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS1621/DS1631'...         No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1021'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1021A/ADM1023'...            No

Probing for `Maxim MAX1617'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX1617A'...                             No

Probing for `Maxim MAX1668'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX1805'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX1989'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6655/MAX6656'...                      No

Probing for `TI THMC10'...                                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM84'...                No

Probing for `Genesys Logic GL523SM'...                      No

Probing for `Onsemi MC1066'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX1618'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX1619'...                              No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM82/LM83'...           No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6654'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6690'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6659'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6647'...                              No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6680/MAX6681'...                      No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6695/MAX6696'...                      No

Probing for `Texas Instruments TMP411'...                   No

Probing for `Texas Instruments TMP421'...                   No

Probing for `Texas Instruments TMP422'...                   No

Probing for `Texas Instruments AMC6821'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM64'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM73'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `Fintek F75121R/F75122R/RG (VID+GPIO)'...       No

Probing for `Fintek F75111R/RG/N (GPIO)'...                 No

Probing for `ITE IT8201R/IT8203R/IT8206R/IT8266R'...        Yes

    (confidence 6, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x52

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Client found at address 0x53

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0 (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 6 at 1:00.0 (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Sorry, no sensors were detected.

Either your system has no sensors, or they are not supported, or

they are connected to an I2C or SMBus adapter that is not

supported. If you find out what chips are on your board, check

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for driver status.

```

----------

## EasterParade

Jaglover wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> I stresslinux can do it why don't you look how it does it?

 

I can only refer to this advice. I dun know much about the new Intel

chipsets and platforms. So if there is a way to get it working this is

your option: to see how stresslinux did it, see what modules it loaded

for sensors to work with your board since your kernel is up to date

----------

## duryodhana

Your M/B has the ITE IT8728 chip, so you need kernel-3.3 to have the sensors working.

----------

